# Question on doves.



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just recently was given a ring neck dove and was wondering a few things about them. Do they need a milder medication amount then my rollers/helmets? Do they take baths? I put bath water out today, and he just sat on the edge. Will they mate with other pigeons. He is a male, so will he mate with a unpaired female? Appreciate the answers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Since ringneck doves are somewhat smaller than even the smaller breeds of pigeons, you do need to adjust the amount of medication accordingly. Yes, doves like to bathe too. It is possible for doves and pigeons to mate and produce offspring, but this isn't a real good idea IMO. Somebody just posted some pics of a male dove/female pigeon pair on the doves-pigeon list today. Good looking baby out of the pairing, but the baby will almost certainly be sterile.

You can search here on P-T for hybrid and turn up a link to Dr. Wilmer Miller's site about hybrids.

Terry


----------

